# Heater Furnace 2012 25Rs



## big2na (Oct 9, 2012)

So after camping the past few weekends in the Cold weather, I noticed the Furnace runs on about 4-5 minutes shuts off for about 10-15 seconds and continues this cycle all night long....
The propane bottles are both full 2 30lb tanks. 
I even replaced my thermostat after reading other posts to the new Digital Coleman Mach and the same results.
I would think the heater would run at least all the time with temps getting down to 15-17 degrees and never shut off ??
Any help would be appreciated in this annoying cycle with the fan from the blower and the clicking on and off all Night..
Thanks,
Kenny


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Possible that the discharge from one of your vents is pointing at your thermostat? That could contribute to the short cycling.


----------



## big2na (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes the one under the thermostat is pointing towards it, I just went out and noticed.
I can probably order ones that deflect from camping world??
Or can I just cover it with a rug for now to try it out ??
Thanks 
Kenny


----------

